Ask HN/YC: Please suggest me some good books I can gift a 8 year kid - known
======
tjr
I was about 8 when I saw my mom's copy of this:

[https://www.amazon.com/Prof-McSquareds-Calculus-Primer-
Inter...](https://www.amazon.com/Prof-McSquareds-Calculus-Primer-
Intergalactic-ebook/dp/B01AYWADB4/)

It was years before I started to actually understand the math, but I could
hardly wait to get to calculus in school because this book made it look like
so much fun.

~~~
known
Thank you

------
dragonbonheur
These free scientific comic books, just scroll down a little for the English
versions: [https://www.savoir-sans-
frontieres.com/JPP/telechargeables/f...](https://www.savoir-sans-
frontieres.com/JPP/telechargeables/free_downloads.htm)

Does God Play Dice - The new mathematics of Chaos by Ian Stewart.

Artificial Life - The Quest for a New creation by Steven Levy

Screw it, Just do it by Richard Branson.

Insanely Great: The Life and Times of the Macintosh - the computer that
changed everything by Steven Levy

Manual of the Warrior of Light by Paulo Coelho.

Every book written by Jules Verne, especially 20000 leagues under the sea.

The Swiss Family Robinson.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Can't go wrong with d'Aulaire : [https://www.amazon.com/DAulaires-Greek-Myths-
Ingri-dAulaire/...](https://www.amazon.com/DAulaires-Greek-Myths-Ingri-
dAulaire/dp/0440406943)

~~~
known
Thank you. I'll definitely buy this one; I haven't read it myself :)

------
known
Teaching kids philosophy makes them smarter in math and English
[http://qz.com/635002/teaching-kids-philosophy-makes-them-
sma...](http://qz.com/635002/teaching-kids-philosophy-makes-them-smarter-in-
math-and-english/)

------
teaman2000
My Weird School, any of the 60 volumes or so, all of which are silly.

~~~
known
He may actually like them. He likes English rhymes.

